# One of my pics was published!



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

WOO HOO!!!!!!! I finally made it into TFP catalog! 















Original pic.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats!  that's an awesome picture! nice job!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thats cool


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats as I recall those come with a small prize dont they? 

It does solve one question in my mind. That is how did you come up with your screen name? J and A Seve


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Yep that's exactly how I did it....


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Congratulations, great pic


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Congratulations! That's a beautiful fish you have there!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx.... I got a $15 gift certifacate.... And theres a sale this weekend so I'll be making a trip to Lancaster....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, thats cool! I seen someone esle from PA posted on another site that got thier pics published as well! congrats!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Just got TFP catalog today. I can't see your pic up above, what fish is it? I didnt get a chance to check it out yet but i'll definatly keep an eye out, congrats!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

WELL DONE!!!!! congrats on the money and great pic


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

No way.. Nice pic too!


----------

